# NDTcourses by UTM



## اشرف الطرشول (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...
إخواني المهندسين هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وبما أنني استفدت كثيرا من مشاركتكم رغبت بالمشاركة لكي أفيد وأستفيد.
هذا كورس لل ndt تابع لجامعة ماليزيا للتكنولوجيا ... أرجو ان يفيد الجميع وخاصة المبتدئين.


----------



## ghrabawy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الشرح وافي وجميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## vdm2010 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انا ميكانو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين كمال حسين (22 أبريل 2011)

كورسات جميله جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الصادق (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رائع و هام جداا

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## basharawaad (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## en_oil (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله أخي خيرا


----------



## MrEngine (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الكورس والجهد المبذول


----------



## Mechanical 92 (19 مايو 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## tifaonline (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

احسنت شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (14 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

